# Please Help! GE Fridge Glowing?



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

As a test, run an extension to an outlet that is on a different circuit. Don't leave it there. Just test it. Is the glow gone? Also, was the compressor running when you saw the glow?


----------



## MiiichaelGD3 (Dec 5, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> As a test, run an extension to an outlet that is on a different circuit. Don't leave it there. Just test it. Is the glow gone? Also, was the compressor running when you saw the glow?


I don't exactly remember if the compressor was running or not, kinda got scared lol sorry. On a side note, I felt the cord and the outlet ((on the wall)) both of those was not hot to the touch.


----------



## MiiichaelGD3 (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, I got this of the GE website 

*""EXPLANATION OF RED / ORANGE GLOW IN REFRIGERATORS
In a no frost refrigerator, the defrost timer activates defrost heaters in the evaporator section (rear of freezer) which heat up and melt the frost off the evaporator coils. This process lasts for approximately 25-45 minutes and usually happens up to twice a day.

During this time, there will be no running sounds, no fan noise, and you may hear water dripping or sizzling as it hits the heaters. On side by side models, you may even be able to see an orange glow at the bottom of the freezer. This is normal.""*

So I'm assuming after he fixed the outlet, the fridge, which never did this before that I could tell, started acting normally?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok, so you found the answer.


----------



## MiiichaelGD3 (Dec 5, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> Ok, so you found the answer.


Guess I did  Thanks so much though for replying. This should be Stamped, in case anyone else has the same problem  Very scary in a way if you never experienced your freezer glowing pumpkin orange lol


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yep, defrost heater. You happened to open the door and look inside when it was in the defrost mode.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Btw, if your refrigerator gets unplugged again, you can grab a cooler & fill it with ice & the perishable food. Unless you have ice in the refrigerator, the food will be too warm.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Btw, if your refrigerator gets unplugged again, you can grab a cooler & fill it with ice & the perishable food. Unless you have ice in the refrigerator, the food will be too warm.




Wouldn't it be easier to just plug it back in? 


:vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

bfrabel said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just plug it back in?
> 
> 
> :vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit:


Don't you have a weird glowing orange light to go with those dancers?:wink2:


----------

